# will i lose my invitation if i can't log into my skillselect account



## Ruplam (Jul 31, 2019)

will i lose my invitation if i can't log into my skillselect account?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes, I would suggest you search through your old emails to find your EOI number. 

If you've got that then you can run through the "Forgot Password" routine. If you've lost your EOI then the Skill Select website does warn there is nothing they can do to recover your account (and invite!).

**Update - Apologies, just seen the further details in your duplicate thread


----------



## Ruplam (Jul 31, 2019)

mt3467 said:


> Yes, I would suggest you search through your old emails to find your EOI number.
> 
> If you've got that then you can run through the "Forgot Password" routine. If you've lost your EOI then the Skill Select website does warn there is nothing they can do to recover your account (and invite!).
> 
> **Update - Apologies, just seen the further details in your duplicate thread


I had an issue logging into my skill select account and it was blocked as I attempted to login to many time. I do have the EOI number. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruplam said:


> I had an issue logging into my skill select account and it was blocked as I attempted to login to many time. I do have the EOI number. Is there anything else I can do?


click the 'Forgotten Password link'. This will allow you to reset your password. You will need to be able to answer the security questions you nominated when you created your Expression of Interest (EOI).


Cheers


----------



## Simi9876 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi, I am also facing same issue. Even after entering password it won’t allow me to login. I tried forgot password option also but didn’t work. I have received invitation to apply. Is there any chances to login? Pls help.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

What is the error displayed? Try logging in from a different device. In the worst case, reset your password.


----------



## Simi9876 (Nov 6, 2020)

I have tried by resetting new password. I gave all correct security answers. Even I haven’t forget my password. It’s showing There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d ). How am I going to apply for visa? Any contact details to solve this issue. Don’t want to loose this opportunity?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Simi9876 said:


> I have tried by resetting new password. I gave all correct security answers. Even I haven’t forget my password. It’s showing There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d ). How am I going to apply for visa? Any contact details to solve this issue. Don’t want to loose this opportunity?


Which invite is it ?
Cheers


----------



## Simi9876 (Nov 6, 2020)

190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Simi9876 said:


> 190


Most probably that invite is lost forever, but no harm done
You can create a new EOI and send the details to the state
Explain that your access to that EOI in Skillselect has been locked so to send the invite again in the eoi
They will verify your claims and when they find that both the applications are identical, they will send you a fresh invite
Cheers


----------



## Simi9876 (Nov 6, 2020)

Will this work? As far I know they have mentioned that they won’t give you two invites. If we know Eoi and invitation is in the system how could be there is no any other option to apply? Can we pull that invite in immiaccount? Or we can go immigration office n check with them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Simi9876 said:


> Will this work? As far I know they have mentioned that they won’t give you two invites. If we know Eoi and invitation is in the system how could be there is no any other option to apply? Can we pull that invite in immiaccount? Or we can go immigration office n check with them?


You cannot get entry into any immigration office
I know applicants who lost their 189 invite and had no recourse 
No harm in trying
As far as giving 2 invites means that if you refuse an EOI, they won’t invite you again
But yours is a different case, and I am sure they will oblige
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Simi9876 said:


> Will this work? As far I know they have mentioned that they won’t give you two invites. If we know Eoi and invitation is in the system how could be there is no any other option to apply? Can we pull that invite in immiaccount? Or we can go immigration office n check with them?


Skillselect account locks out for 48 hours after 3+ wrong password. Have you tried contacting skillselect helpdesk on [email protected]. If not then send them an email by copy/pasting the error you are receiving. They can generally help you with account issues.


----------



## Simi9876 (Nov 6, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Skillselect account locks out for 48 hours after 3+ wrong password. Have you tried contacting skillselect helpdesk on [email protected]. If not then send them an email by copy/pasting the error you are receiving. They can generally help you with account issues.


My account is not locked but I am receiving below message 
There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d )
I have emailed them waiting for their reply. Dose this same message appears when password entered incorrectly multiple times?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Simi9876 said:


> My account is not locked but I am receiving below message
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d )
> I have emailed them waiting for their reply. Dose this same message appears when password entered incorrectly multiple times?


*Incompatible browser*
You may get the below error message if your browser is not compatible with SkillSelect:
*There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d )*
In this case, try to access your EOI using a different browser to the one you are currently using, such as Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome, and/or try to access your EOI by using another device.


----------



## Simi9876 (Nov 6, 2020)

I did that too, nothing working. If I submit new Eoi with same information and email I’d, will they consider for invitation?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Simi9876 said:


> I did that too, nothing working. If I submit new Eoi with same information and email I’d, will they consider for invitation?


There is no guarantee but since it was 190, you could contact the State and try to explain it to them to invite you again. Anyhow there is nothing much you can do now until skillselect helpdesk replies.


----------



## Mohd Moosa Ali (Jul 22, 2019)

Simi9876 said:


> My account is not locked but I am receiving below message
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d )
> I have emailed them waiting for their reply. Dose this same message appears when password entered incorrectly multiple times?


I am also in same situation. I got invitation and I have only one week left to lodge for visa. Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. 
There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )

Please tell me what to do?


----------



## swapniljwgupta (1 mo ago)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> I am also in same situation. I got invitation and I have only one week left to lodge for visa. Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 ) Please tell me what to do?


 Hello I am in the same situation right now. DO you get any solution for that? please reply me I am so frustrated and I don't know what to do now.


----------



## rasika126 (13 d ago)

swapniljwgupta said:


> Hello I am in the same situation right now. DO you get any solution for that? please reply me I am so frustrated and I don't know what to do now.


Did you get any solution?, I am also in the same situation..


----------



## rasika126 (13 d ago)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> I am also in same situation. I got invitation and I have only one week left to lodge for visa. Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error.
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )
> 
> Please tell me what to do?


I am in the same situation, were you able to solve this issue??


----------

